

Ask HN: Is it practical to limit click-fraud by using a proof of work system? - 666_howitzer


======
jacques_chester
The key problem in any scheme meant to reliably track browser activity is that
you cannot control the final collection of javascript running on a page.

You also can't control where that code will execute.

I had a clever, elaborate tracking scheme which came undone when I realised
that a core step could be put inside a loop.

